# prelim 7 (2002, revised 2016)



## Kikke (15 January 2017)

Hi All,

my hubby is doing prelim 7 in a months time.
I was just looking at the schedule and the t st is prelim 7 (2002, revised 2016)

I have been out of prelims for some time now so I was wondering if anybody could tell me do I need to order a new prelim 7 test or is it still the same test.
(poor hubby, as I have already been drilling him on the old one  )

Many thanks xx


----------



## Notimetoride (16 January 2017)

Im keeping an eye on this.  Ive Googled it and cant find any mention of any 2016 revision.


----------



## ossy (16 January 2017)

i think similar to the likes of p17 this year the breakdown in marks awarded has changed in the collectives, the test itself as you ride it is the same I think anyway see link below 
http://www.britishdressage.co.uk/online_shop/category/score-sheets-results-posters/preliminary-score-sheets/products/preliminary-07-2002-revised-2016-score-sheets-x-10


----------

